# Decoy Carving Templates?



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I just ordered my first sheet of tan cork from duckblind, and have all the tools that I need for carving my first cork dekes (except for paint and sealer, which I'll buy later). I'm going to start out with some blue bills- but I can't find templates anywhere. Where can I find carving templates without having to buy an entire book? Is it possible?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

I've copied them from books from a public library before


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Well since you are going to need cork sealer anyway, I'd suggested adding a jar of that to your order and seeing if he can throw a pattern in there with it for you


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

LumberJ said:


> Well since you are going to need cork sealer anyway, I'd suggested adding a jar of that to your order and seeing if he can throw a pattern in there with it for you


That is a good idea and I tried it actually. Just have not got an answer all morning. Did the order by email. I'm hoping the 5" blocks will be 'magnum' enough.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I bought five inch years ago and wish I had gotten fouir inch because if you want a bottom board five is almost too thick. As far as a pattern just make your own. Look at duck pics and print them and scale them to whatever size you want. 

Ken


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> That is a good idea and I tried it actually. Just have not got an answer all morning. Did the order by email. I'm hoping the 5" blocks will be 'magnum' enough.


Willy and Diane are really friendly and worth talking to on the phone. I don't know that they are around every single day to answer the phone but your cork will ship from a separate location as the sealer/patterns, so there isn't really a rush to get that order in and combine on shipping (if that's what you were trying to do).
5" blocks should allow you to make Super Mags even with out a bottom board (which technically isn't really required on tan cork, but rather a preference of some carvers). 

Best of luck with you carving and make sure to post pics.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. When it comes to painting these bad boys, I will probably be asking for some more help.



LumberJ said:


> Best of luck with you carving and make sure to post pics.


That depends on how they turn out. :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

when i did my bluebills i got my template from willie...call him back up and ask him.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I got ahold of Dianne and got a bluebill template on the way- as well a color chart for painting them. I can see this as getting expensive and addictive and I haven't started yet.

Any pics of the BB's kid?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ieatantlers said:


> I got ahold of Dianne and got a bluebill template on the way- as well a color chart for painting them. I can see this as getting expensive and addictive and I haven't started yet.
> 
> Any pics of the BB's kid?


somewhere, lemme see if i can find it.

*edit: i don't have the picture hosted anymore, i'll put it up later when i get home and can find the picture in my archives.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Dunno if it would help, but I can loan you some Patrick Godin books. Might be nice to draw from a few different references....


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I started out using the brown cork around 25 years ago and probably have made @ 400 decoys - sold most of them with the charter business. Switched to the tan cork about halfway through and am much happier because of it. I've got 140 now, made another 30 this year (ringnecks (12), bluebills (12) and redheads (8)) after laying off the knife for ten years (actually started back up last year when I made 22)

The goal is to have a set for each of the boys when I'm gone - the problem is the definition of a "set" has evolved from 50 per to something much larger :lol:. The plan this winter is to start on some canvasbacks using 5" cork and eliminate the bottom board (the ones I have now are 4" cork with a bottom board). An yes, it does become habit forming 

Oh, and as far as plans, I bought some in a box that came six (?) templates to a box and were published by a Dr. Murphy (I think Daivd is his first name). They are probably out of print now but you could check with Amazon.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Well now season has winded down, its giving me some more time to get into the corkin. This is my 'prototype' bluebill. I did the finish with cork dust and titebond III. I don't know if I would go to all that trouble in the future for the 'softer' look. It seems very durable though, just don't think its worth the trouble.


----------



## grul722 (Nov 12, 2008)

Good looking decoy. Roughly how much time do you have into it?


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

It came out looking nice. Great job


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

grul722 said:


> Good looking decoy. Roughly how much time do you have into it?


Thanks. Probably 10 minutes using the bandsaw. I would say I spent 2 hours on the body, and probably 4 on the head. Carving that basswood by hand takes a while. Then finishing with glue and sawdust (I did 3 coats) took probably 10 minutes a coat, but the wait time was a while in between. Then maybe an hour to an hour and a half total of painting. It only took me about 10 minutes to make the keel out of oak using my dad's sanding belt. I just haven't screwed it on and sealed it yet.

I am asking for power tools to do my carving for christmas. I could probably whip out a half dozen dekes with a little less detail in the amount of time it took me to do this one by hand. The heads just take a long time by hand I have come to find out.

Thanks for the tips too LumberJ.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Ieatantlers said:


> . This is my 'prototype' bluebill.


Dont you just wish you could float and hunt it in mid decemeber when all the birds are around!

I'm impressed for your first bird, great job.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Dunno if it would help, but I can loan you some Patrick Godin books. Might be nice to draw from a few different references....


Do yourself a favor and buy Godins Books. They are expensive, but you will have every pattern you will ever need.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

A big thank you to CornfieldBill. 

He took the time to hand trace a couple templates and mail them my way. Goldeneye and bufflehead are next to do thanks to cornfieldbill.

Thanks again sir.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

She's a bute, Clark!


----------

